# Chickadoodle & Wasabi's Picture Thread



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Hey everyone, Chick is doing better these days. She's got an illness but whatever it is, she's able to keep it at bay. Some days are worse than others. I thought I'd start a thread to just let people know (in case they're worried) and also provide pics and vids.



http://imgur.com/oG52JfH

Chick's favourite treat holder that she much prefers using as a scratch post.








She's always so obsessed with my mug, any time I drink anything from it she just wants to investigate and have a sip herself, but I don't let her unless it's herbal tea.
















Her tail straight down posture that worries me sometimes.








The Queen asleep.


http://imgur.com/2lng3vE




http://imgur.com/Z08fkHy




http://imgur.com/zc4q7r1

I think her little hop up onto my phone is the cutest thing ever. She's always so inquisitive.


http://imgur.com/xQwztUk

One of the rare moments where she allows me to give her a little cheek scratch.
imgur.com 
imgur.com 
Lil Wasabi happy as a clam, she'd just had her first ever 'proper' bath where she actually hopped in the water and did the bird wiggle to get it all over herself. She then immediately became very emotional and cuddly and was rubbing her head on all her toys and playing with them. This was a week before a very severe moult happened, she has a big bald spot above her cere currently and so many new eruptions of feathers. She was itching her head back then as the pin feathers must have just been coming through.

That's all for this update. My two girls are happy and loved.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Wasabi seems like a total goofball!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I’m so glad you’ve started this thread to share pictures and videos of your beautiful girls! 
They are both precious! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They’re adorable, I’m so glad to see pics of them!!


----------

